# Fritzbox 7362 SL Portfreigabe!?



## punkten1304 (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,

habe nen großes Problem mit der obrigen fritzlbox.

Will für Wc3:TfT im netz selber hosten, aber die Box will die Ports nicht freigeben, obwohl ich für diese eben die nötigen Portfreigaben eingerichtet habe.

Wie folgt:

Portfreigabe aktiv für: 	andere Anwendungen

Bezeichnung:			Warcraft3

Protokoll:				TCP(habs auch für UDP)

von Port:				6112 	bis Port 	6112

an Computer:			meinName-PC

an IP-Adresse:			meine interne IP(die 192er)

an Port:				6112


Netzwerkchecks die die Ports überprüfen,wie z.b. von Heise.de, sagen der wäre geschlossen. Selbst wenn ich die IP auf die externe von 1&1 einstelle bleibt das Ergebnis gleich. Muss ich den router neustarten(an und aus) oder sonst noch iwas machen? Mir kommt es echt so vor als wenn AVM diese Box völlig verkackt hat. -.-


Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee :O


Grüße


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Juli 2014)

kleiner Tipp --> Windows hat auch noch eine "Firewall"


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juli 2014)

Du musst TCP und UDP die Ports 6112 bis 6119 freischalten 

Auch wenn diese Anleitung hier für die FB 7390 ist, viel anders ist deine UI auch nicht 

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/FRITZ/WLAN7390/Warcraft_III.htm


----------



## punkten1304 (25. Juli 2014)

echt, windoof hat ne firewall?  ^^

die war auch bei den tests komplett aus, hat aber zur sicherheit auch die nötigen ports drin.

Ports hatte ich auch schon 6112-6119 freigegeben..-.-

ich guck mal dennoch nochmal über den link drüber 


edit: ich glaube die wollen mich trollen...NUR wenn ich bei "an Computer" manuelle Eingabe der IP wähle(er zeigt mir dann automatisch meine interne IP) und ich dann bestätige mit dieser internen, dann gehts plötzlich. Guck ich dann nochmal nach steht dort wieder bei "an Computer" : meinName-PC <<<    aber wenn ich dort von vornerein "meinName-PC" wähle gehts nicht...das soll mal wer verstehen..


----------

